# Buckboard Bacon Bonanza!



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

The last time my brother came to visit, he brought me some great cuts of Alberta beef that are hard to get here in the mountains. I am going to visit him soon and I wanted to make something to bring in return. I decided on buckboard bacon, something he hasn't tried.

I found a nice big boneless pork butt.













Buckboard 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






However, when I unrolled it, it had several slashes and hunks of pork hangning of. I suspect the butcher was partaking of recreational pharmaceuticals. I trimmed it up as best I could and was able to get 4 pieces that were of decent size. The rest I have frozen for my next sausage project. I like my pork between 1 1/2 inch to 2 1/2 inch thick for dry curing. Any thicker and it takes too long to cure.













Buckboard 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






As long as I had four pieces, why not do four different varieties to give him a real range of different bacon? I couldn't think of a reason why not.

I will continue with a description of how I did a basic buckboard bacon and then will show what I did different for each of the other three bacons.

I weighed the piece of pork.













Buckboard 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






My basic bacon cure for each kilogram of pork is:

3 grams Prague powder #1
40 ml brown sugar
15 ml kosher salt
If you are metrically challenged for each pound of pork:

0.05 ounce (1/5 teaspoon) Prague Powder #1
4 teaspoons brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
I multiplied the weight by the amount per kilogram of each of the ingredients and mixed them together.













Buckboard 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016


















Buckboard 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I put the piece of pork on a plate and rubbed the mixture into all surfaces.













Buckboard 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I put the meat into a resealable bag and made sure to scrape all the mixture that fell onto the plate into the bag. 

I measured the thickest part of the meat. It was 1 1/2 inches thick. I give 4 days per inch plus 2 days extra. So, this went in the fridge for 8 days. I turned the bag and rubbed the cure in every day or so.













Buckboard 8.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






After 8 days, I rinsed the bacon off with running water. I soaked it in cold water for 40 minutes, changing the water once.













Buckboard 9.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I put the bacon on a rack and patted it dry with a paper towel. I let it sit on the rack, patting it dry every 15 minutes until the surface was dry and tacky. You can call it pellicle if you want to be fancy.













Buckboard 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I put the bacon in my pellet smoker. The pellet smoker wasn't turned on. I put my A-Maze-N tube smoker with hickory pellets in and cold smoked the bacon for 6 hours.













Buckboard 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I took the bacon in and put it in the fridge, uncovered, overnight.













Buckboard 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






The next day I put it in the pellet smoker at 180 F with hickory pellets. I smoked it to an internal temperature of 140 F.













Buckboard 14.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






I wrapped it and put it in the fridge for two days.

Here is the basic bacon sliced.













Buckboard 17.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






For the Berbere Bacon, I added 1 1/2 ml of berbere spice for each kg of meat to the curing mix before rubbing it in. Here it is sliced.













Buckboard 15.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






For the Pepper Bacon, I pressed coarse ground pepper into the bacon just before the first smoke.













Buckboard 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






Here is a picture of the sliced Pepper Bacon













Buckboard 18.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






For the Maple Bacon, I left the brown sugar out of the cure mix. I injected 40 ml of maple syrup per kilogram of meat into the pork.













Buckboard 7.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






Here is a picture of the sliced maple bacon.













Buckboard 16.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






Of course I had to fry some up for quality control so I had bacon and home fries for breakfast.













Buckboard 19.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016


















Buckboard 20.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 19, 2016






The Verdict

I love buckboard bacon and these all turned out great.

The basic bacon had a nice cure and smoke taste.

The Berbere bacon has just a touch of spice with a bit of heat. Not enough to overpower the bacon taste, just a different level of taste.

The Pepper bacon also has a nice pepper after taste that does not overpower the bacon.

The Maple bacon has a good maple taste. It is not the artificial maple taste of commercial bacon but a nice smooth maple sweetness that is just a touch different than the basic bacon.

I hope my brother likes these.

Disco


----------



## klutzyspuds (Sep 19, 2016)

Man, Disco.  That's some tasty lookin bacon ya got there.  As long as your packaging some up for your brother, send some my way too.Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Man, Disco. That's some tasty lookin bacon ya got there. As long as your packaging some up for your brother, send some my way too.


Thanks, Spuds. Keep you eye out for that package. It is in the mail with the cheque. Have I ever lied to you before?

Disco


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2016)

Great looking BBB! I'm afraid to start making bacon it could be to easy to over eat!


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

b-one said:


> Great looking BBB! I'm afraid to start making bacon it could be to easy to over eat!


Actually, I understand that home smoked bacon is low calorie and low fat. Trust me.


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2016)

Disco said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking BBB! I'm afraid to start making bacon it could be to easy to over eat!
> ...



Well then maybe someday!::
Did you stay at a Holiday Inn last night? :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2016)

Another great post, but boneless butt?    Never tried that.

I have to try some new recipes, gonna try these.   Thanks.

Points for sure.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 19, 2016)

That all looks great Disco, awesome !  Thumbs Up  Your bro should be a happy man...  If not, I'd be your bro !   :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Another great post, but boneless butt?    Never tried that.
> 
> I have to try some new recipes, gonna try these.   Thanks.
> 
> Points for sure.


Thanks, Adam. I only got a boneless butt because it was on sale. I would have much rather boned my own. That being said, it made a fine bacon!


----------



## disco (Sep 19, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks great Disco, awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Har! Thanks, Justin. Aren't we all smoking bros?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

Great job Disco!

It all looks delicious!

But where's the eggs?

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2016)

Disco the parts you were able to save,look really good as always Thanks for sharing them recipes Point worthy

Richie


----------



## disco (Sep 20, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Disco!
> 
> It all looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point, Al. I obviously have different tastes than the rest of the world. I don't like fried eggs or coffee.


tropics said:


> Disco the parts you were able to save,look really good as always Thanks for sharing them recipes Point worthy
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the point, Richie!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 20, 2016)

Disco, here's another that you have nailed to perfection!  The slices look great and I'd love to have a plate of it right now.

Doing several flavors was a great gesture as well.

Points for the very nice work!


----------



## disco (Sep 20, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Disco, here's another that you have nailed to perfection!  The slices look great and I'd love to have a plate of it right now.
> 
> Doing several flavors was a great gesture as well.
> 
> Points for the very nice work!


Your too nice to a fat old Canadian, Cranky. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks Great Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heck of a Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm with you on the Coffee (Lost my taste for it on Nov 8, 2012).

But I'm with Al on the Eggs.

Taters look Mighty Tasty Though!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks great Disco! Buckboard is my favorite bacon. I need to make some more. Only problem is belly's have been cheaper so I've been doing belly bacon instead.

Point!


----------



## disco (Sep 20, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I think it is just the texture of eggs. They feel slimy!

I appreciate the point.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Disco! Buckboard is my favorite bacon. I need to make some more. Only problem is belly's have been cheaper so I've been doing belly bacon instead.
> 
> Point!


Well, butt is the cheapest pork around here most of the time and bellies are harder to get than an impolite Canadian. So, buckboard bacon it is!

Thanks for the point, Case.


----------

